# Looking for a little help.



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm gonna be over in Maysville Ky in a couple weeks. I would love to wet a line, hell maybe even catch something. Problem is I've never fished the big O so I'm clueless on where to try. If anyone would be willing to lead me in a good direction I would much appreciate it.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Not familiar with the area, but any lock and dam should be a good starting point.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe try Cabin creek area. It is East of Maysville.
Bassky


----------



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

Bassky said:


> Maybe try Cabin creek area. It is East of Maysville.
> Bassky


Thanks


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

River level/clarity will determine where you can fish successfully. The creeks in southern Ohio are just as good or better than Kentucky. They still have deep water where most of the Kentucky creeks have silted in. Message me when time approaches & I'll help if I can. Maysville area is my home.


----------



## Mateo (Jan 1, 2016)

kycreek said:


> River level/clarity will determine where you can fish successfully. The creeks in southern Ohio are just as good or better than Kentucky. They still have deep water where most of the Kentucky creeks have silted in. Message me when time approaches & I'll help if I can. Maysville area is my home.


----------

